# Craigslist - Cockatiel with deformed legs



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/1120741548.html

I was just browsing the pet section and found this. It doesn't look like typical splayed legs, they're just jutting completely backwards. I wish I had the time/money to help this little guy, but has anyone seen anything like this?

He looks so tiny compared to his clutchmate and his chances of surviving and leading a happy life look really small.

Any suggestions I can pass on? I've emailed my local avian rescue with the posting as well.
________
CSI: NY ADVICE


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh gosh, I wish I was down there, I would take the poor thing. *sigh*


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's probably how his/her legs were when he/she was born.  (they pretty much formed in the opposite way) Poor little baby, I wish I lived in Texas, I'd definitely take it.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwpoor little t ykey


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The posting was deleted. I'm really curious what it looked like, but i'm sure it was awful.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I was too slow!


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I saved the posting to my computer, here it is copy pasted:

I HAVE A 2 WEEK OLD COCKATIEL THAT NEEDS MORE ATTENTION THAN I CAN GIVE IT. HE WAS BORN WITH DEFORMED LEGS AND WILL NEED MEDICAL ATTENTION. I HAVE BEEN HAND FEEDING HIM SO HE IS HEALTHY. IF YOU HAVE A BIG HEART AND WOULD LIKE TO GIVE HIM A CHANCE AT A NORMAL LIFE,CONTACT ME AT [email protected]. I AM INCLUDING A PIC OF HIM,HE IS THE LITTLE ONE

* Location: TAYLOR TX
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









________
Gay Black


----------



## mikkan77 (Apr 13, 2009)

aww poor baby


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor thing! I wish I was down there too! i'd scoop it in a second


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

His feet seem perfectly normal! It's just that they are not underneath him. A vet may have been able to straighten those out. Probably another example of crossing Lutino to Lutino.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

he's so tiny!!! wow that's sad. I wish I could help but I'm no where near texas


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea your location is a little bit vague.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor guy, I think it would be best that the guy trying to sell him take him to a vet and see if his legs can be fixed well he is still young. Iam no vet but his legs look like they might stay that way, I hope he gets a good home.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...it also looks stunted for its age.

As to the legs...it is not a birth/hatch defect or genetics. Something like this was/is preventable. This is due to a slick surface under the chick upon hatch. Splayed legs and leg problems are usually started within the first 3 days of hatch while the bones are still soft and flexable.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it almost looks like the poor things legs are put on backwards

but at 2 weeks old isn't it pretty much too late to do anything? aren't there bones and muscles pretty well formed by then?

wonder if she's hand feeding both, the older one looks like its been fed way more then the littler one


----------

